
Ask HN: How do you make graphs from a script? - CarolineW
Until recently whenever I&#x27;ve needed a graph it&#x27;s been a one-off and simple enough just to fire up LibreOffice on CSV data, make the graph, screen-save, then use the GIMP to trim the image.  It&#x27;s just never been worth taking the time to learn how to use a package, or to write code, because it wasn&#x27;t time effective[0].<p>But now it is.  So what would you use to create a graph of some data?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;1205&#x2F;
======
benologist
[https://css-tricks.com/how-to-make-charts-with-svg/](https://css-
tricks.com/how-to-make-charts-with-svg/)

------
mkucia
I've used gnuplot in the past
[http://www.gnuplot.info/](http://www.gnuplot.info/)

------
CarolineW
Clickable: [https://xkcd.com/1205/](https://xkcd.com/1205/)

